# The white Peacocks of Isola Bella, Italy



## Ivan Muller (Apr 17, 2012)

More images of these beautiful birds on this tiny island in Lake Maggiore here at....http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/blog


----------



## MazV-L (May 26, 2012)

Ivan Muller said:


> More images of these beautiful birds on this tiny island in Lake Maggiore here at....http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/blog


I think this photo is gorgeous (and the subject) as well as your other 3 photos, the white peacocks look almost bridal, and like a wedding dress easy to over-expose, say, if you'd chosen a wide aperture like the previous poster suggested, anyway, I think it's beautiful, well done


----------



## awinphoto (May 26, 2012)

Crap, you've now given me another place to visit on my bucket list, thanks!!!!


----------



## Kernuak (May 26, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Crap, you've now given me another place to visit on my bucket list, thanks!!!!


Bucket list or barrel list?


----------

